# Middle Fork Salmon Late Season Flows



## 56ds (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a trip in a couple weeks , Flows could be close to 2.3, Has anybody done at this level in a 16ft raft? wondering if you get hung up a bunch, and how many miles can you do in six hrs ?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

you are lucky to have luxurious flows for this time of year. please don't stress about it.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Never been done before. You should probably cancel your trip.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

First - Welcome to the Buzz. 

Mid to late July is not late season. 2.3 can kick your butt if you aren't used to technical boating. Having seen it a few times I try not to get stuck until it gets down to 1.8 or below. Don't bring cast iron dutches. Wear fingerless gloves. It is a very, relatively easy level all through July usually but busy on the top. 

I have a 17 foot raft and regularly go the end of September at 1.5 to 1.7 range. That is late season and yes I do get stuck. Some. 

Figure a minimum of three to four miles per hour. It's not hard to make your mileage this time of year. Day one go easy. Then up your mileage. Have a blast.


----------



## cahatch52 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have run my Avon Pro below 2.5. It is doable but not as much fun. Can be a ton of work and frustrating. Any more I just take a smaller boat. Bring your technical A game.


----------

